

Kiva's warehouse robot system - mhb
http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/jul08/6380

======
ivankirigin
I know one of the developers there. It's a great company. They actually aren't
doing too much technically difficult. It's making it work extremely reliably
that is really hard.

------
mhb
Kiva robot Nutcracker video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vdmtya8emMw>

------
acgourley
That's awesome. I remember someone telling me that costco spents a
unbelievably high amount of money on its warehouse management. I believe a lot
of that goes to paying its employees. This may be able to substantially reduce
its costs.

